# gedit latex plugin



## bstamper (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm trying to get a LaTeX system I'm happy with. I've used gedit plenty for coding in the past, and I'm using Xfce so that fits well, and I found this LaTeX plugin that I would like to use:
http://www.michaels-website.de/gedit-latex-plugin/

I installed gedit via ports, and I downloaded and extracted the plugin into ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins, as instructed. When I try to activate the plugin from gedit > edit > preferences > plugins, the option just goes gray. I tried running the command from terminal and activating the plugin and got this output:


```
(gedit:2623): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Two different plugins tried to register 'GeditPluginLoaderC'.

(gedit:2623): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_add_interface_dynamic: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_INSTANTIATABLE (instance_type)' failed

** (gedit:2623): WARNING **: Invalid object contained by module libcloader.so

(gedit:2623): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gtypemodule.c:112: unsolicitated invocation of g_object_dispose() on GTypeModule

** (gedit:2623): WARNING **: Plugin loader module `/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugin-loaders/libcloader.so' could not be loaded

** (gedit:2623): WARNING **: Could not find loader `python' for plugin `LaTeX Plugin 0.2'
```

I'm pretty sure I have all the needed parts, such as:
python26-2.6.5 
gtk-2.20.1_2 

So I'm not sure what is going on here. Any ideas?

Thank you,

Brian


----------

